# Trailer advise Please



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Her price may be a bit optimistic but not outrageously so. I’m in Saskatchewan and you would expect to see an asking price in that range — and used trailers always seem to sell well (that’s why I ended up buying my second one new)..

Personally, if I really want something I will pay the price but I do try to be careful how many times I let heart rule head in transactions otherwise bankruptcy could be a distinct possibility.

Do you know how much one of those trailers would be knew? If this is the perfect trailer style you want and the brand new price is not that different from this price, would it make sense to hold out a bit longer and go new? You would then have the advantage of getting exactly what you want and if/when you go to sell you would expect to be in a good position selling as its first owner.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just hit horsetrailerworld for some comparisons...
She's high on her price, period.
She can ask, same as you but she won't get if a savvy buyer she faces.
This one is a 2006, at a dealer and comes with a written guarantee and warranty, something private you not get.
Probably a bit larger LQ and has a slide out you did not mention.
Still a asking price and money talks so you know they will sell for less...
https://horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=1388568

I changed my criteria a bit by expanding my search area and found a ton of trailers...
All gooseneck, all 3 horse or larger, all LQ...
https://horsetrailerworld.com/Searc...=0&mangers=0&midtack=0&slides=0&load=0&sold=0


_How bad do you want that trailer?_
I would want to know a lot more details like how often used, how often maintained...
Does she smoke?
Oh..the list is extensive on buying when "used" you watch for..
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you have appraisers in your area? Plus trailers are listed in something similar to the blue book for cars. You can access it at library reference desks

My bank is even tighter with my money than I am and they have contacts for every type of appraiser. It costs $75-250, but they give me great info. 

For instance, I was looking at run-in sheds. There were several that could be moved. An appraiser ran costs several ways, including new vs transport, and suggested I offer a few thousand less. When I met the owner, explained the cost variances and made an offer, he took it. 

I've used them for vehicles, trailers, and once for a saddle.

Good luck on finding the best trailer, and enjoy!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@horselovinguy, some of those trailers are a stinkin' good deal!! I am finding that prices up her in Canada are a little more inflated though. That first link you posted of the 2006 Exiss would sell in a second up here at that price!! I am finding it hard to compare as there are no two trailers that are alike. I will look into new as @cheveaux mentioned, but I don't think that is something i can afford. I think any brand new trailer with what i want is likely going to be $35k +. 

One of the most reputable dealers in our province has quite a few new & used trailers for sale. They have a few that have weekender packages (not full LQ) that are anywhere from $19k - $23k for used. 

I thought of going the dealership route and trading mine in - at least then there is some peace of mind knowing they have inspected the trailer. But then I'm sure they would short-change me on my trade in, and I'd also have to pay GST and AMVIC fees on top of that. 

I'm not in a rush to sell and buy, but I have not seen too many trailers come up that are exactly what I want. 

I never thought of having an appraiser look at it...and might be something to look in to! I may even have a contact that could help me out. 

I guess it is just difficult as something is only worth what someone will pay for it. I am finding that in a lot of cases, the trailers up here are priced quite high...and I just want to ensure that if I decided to sell at a later date, re-sell value is good. I think Exiss is a pretty decent brand of trailer, although I am seeing quite a few of them up for sale, so have to wonder why??


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, what about coming south of the border and purchasing down here once the borders reopen and allowed to do crossings?
I know there are fees and such but if the savings, the choices are so much more plentiful...it might be something to consider.
Also consider since lock-down the trailer dealers are starving and need to make sales as do people needing to get rid and out from under now the new trailer is sitting on the lot and must be taken home.
Although downsides there may be some silver linings in your favor about to happen too...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

If I were in your shoes right now, I would not be spending a larger chunk of money on a trailer with the world as it is right now. No one knows how long the pandemic will be, how it will grow and change, and how the world will be left after its run its course. That $12k would be 8 months of living expenses for me and my SO. Right now, our jobs are stable, but we don't know what is to come. I think if either of us went to each other and said 'hey, let's make this big purchase right now' we would remind each other the reality that we are part of. Now just wouldn't be the time for a new car, or a trailer. 

And there is another aspect to consider - the downsides of a 'higher-brand' trailer. Our family had a 3-horse 4 Star which was wonderful and great, but it came with a big price tag. And with a big price tag comes quick depreciation. Selling it after the years we had it was an absolute nightmare. There was 'lower-brand' trailers with the same features, for much less money. In fact, we had it on the market for months, and _had someone come from Canada to purchase it_. If you truly want to get a 'higher-brand' trailer, I would consider crossing the border to get it, or waiting a few more months to trailer dealerships and private owners to feel the hit of the pandemic. 

I just found this 4 Star 4-horse with full LQ for $18k Trailer Details by 4 Star Used Horse Trailer Dealer. Sure, it's a 2000 and is 20 years old, but with these 'higher-brand' trailers, they last forever.

Or there is this 4 Star 3-horse with LQ for $15.5k Trailer Details by 4 Star Used Horse Trailer Dealer. It's a 2003. Another for $19k Trailer Details by 4 Star Used Horse Trailer Dealer.

Of course, it wouldn't be a bad idea to shoot a trade offer to the person with the trailer you like. Worst she can do is say no.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@horselovinguy, believe me, it has crossed my mind to cross the border and buy something from the US. Depending, of course on how our dollar is doing. I just ordered and bought a saddle from a US saddle maker - the extra I had to spend due to our weak dollar was gross - but if the deal is good enough it would work out anyway. 
@ClearDonkey, I get what you are saying - and it might not be the best time to be looking to spend extra cash. I am fairly secure in my job - in fact, I have never been busier. I have pretty good job security, so not too worried about that.It seems there are more & more trailers coming up for sale, so maybe some decent deals can be had. I'm finding right now that prices are extremely inflated though. 

Those deals you posted are outrageous. I don't think I would EVER find something like that up here for that price. That is insane! I hardly ever see any used 4 star trailers. The only one that comes to mind is a straight load 2 horse with LQ which is quite old and they still wanted $20k for it. 

I have found with the higher brand trailers, even if they are a bit older, as long as they have been taken care of they are in good shape. I'm not too worried about age. Heck, up here, someone selling a '97 Sundowner is still asking nearly $15k. I am definitely seeing a huge difference in price US vs. Canada. 

Out of curiousity, I did go on a local dealers website to check out brand new. I think the CHEAPEST was >$50,000. Nope, no way, not gonna happen!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm going to be honest.... I spent a ton on my trailer and I DON'T regret it at all, this trailer will last me till the end(knock on wood) so I got everything I wanted and I feel that it's a well built trailer, I bought it new. I know about the depreciation and again being honest I don't really care. I didn't want the hay rack but have used it. It's only me so even though the slide out would be cool I don't need it, if there was another person it would probably come in handy as when the couch is slid out you can't open the fridge but that is very rare that someone else is in my trailer.

And I LOVE my hydraulic jack! I know it's a work out with the crank but after driving several hours and up to 10 hours I don't want to have to crank. Yes if there was a failure I can hand crank but I really don't want to!

I would just make sure if you ARE going to spend the money don't make concessions... I know I'm not much help!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

> Those deals you posted are outrageous. I don't think I would EVER find something like that up here for that price. That is insane! I hardly ever see any used 4 star trailers. The only one that comes to mind is a straight load 2 horse with LQ which is quite old and they still wanted $20k for it.



Remember that if you are to travel several hours for a horse trailer, whatever you are buying has LQ. You can travel and stop for rest. Consider trailers across the border - if it will save you $$$ and get you something appropriately priced, and exactly what you want, it's worth it. 

My parents drove twenty hours, one way, for their 4-Star. This was from Michigan to Texas, and once they picked it up, they drove it to an empty lot and slept. Drove back the next day with exactly what we needed in a horse trailer.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@ClearDonkey, that is definitely something I will keep in mind once the borders open up again. I would just need to see how that would work coming back (duties, etc), plus an inspection once it gets to Canada (if one is needed). That is a LONG way to travel for a horse trailer!!! Glad it was what they wanted, my fear is that I would drive that far and be disappointed. 

It still blows my mind how there are so many more options for trailers in the States as well as the price difference. I wonder why that is? More product, more people? 

Ideally, this will be the last trailer I would buy for a while, so I don't want to skimp, but also have to be realistic on price. If new was an option, I would look into that, but it's really not feasible right now.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

cbar said:


> @ClearDonkey, that is definitely something I will keep in mind once the borders open up again. I would just need to see how that would work coming back (duties, etc), plus an inspection once it gets to Canada (if one is needed). That is a LONG way to travel for a horse trailer!!! Glad it was what they wanted, my fear is that I would drive that far and be disappointed.
> 
> It still blows my mind how there are so many more options for trailers in the States as well as the price difference. I wonder why that is? More product, more people?
> 
> Ideally, this will be the last trailer I would buy for a while, so I don't want to skimp, but also have to be realistic on price. If new was an option, I would look into that, but it's really not feasible right now.


You can always look at multiple trailers while in the US - it could be a nice little roadtrip if you wanted to make a trip out of it. 

According to a quick google search, there is 9.6 million horses in the US and nearly 1 million in Canada. I'd imagine that contributes to how many trailers there are!

One thing to consider … are you 100%, absolutely certain that you only need a 3 horse? I only ask this because when my parents bought our trailer, we only had two horses. Well, within a three years, we had four horses. With our situation we _probably_ wouldn't need to trailer them all at once, but if there was an emergency? We had no room.

Also, one thing we hadn't considered was the width of our trailer. We just got a 'standard-sized' trailer. When it came down to putting our long-bodied 16.2hh QH into it...well, we probably should've considered getting a wider trailer. I don't mean to add additional needs onto your list, but just make sure your horses will fit!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@ClearDonkey, that totally makes sense on why there are so many more resources in the US. I started endurance last year and even buying endurance tack is so difficult up here. So many more retailers and options in the US!! 

Actually, you do bring up some good points and are things I have thought about at length. I was actually considering just a 2 horse trailer, as 99% of the time I am hauling just one horse. Once in a while I will haul two and there has been one time where I had to put all three on at once. 

But after thinking about it, I decided I wanted 3 horse as I wanted to be able to get them all on there in one shot if I had to. I won't be getting anymore horses (we don't have enough land for more horses!!), so I think a 3 horse is the smartest choice. 

I also know I need a trailer at least 7' high and 7' wide (the width is to fit my travel panels). I would hate to buy a trailer that isn't wide enough that all the panels I just bought wouldn't fit! 

I did do a quick search in some of the States that are close to our borders.....I found some good deals, but b/c our dollar sucks so bad right now, it wouldn't make sense to buy South of the border. For eg, a $22k trailer that appears to be a decent deal would still be over $30k CDN. And unless I was vacationing at the same time, the diesel fuel to drive down there and food, etc would jack up the money spent as well. 

I did find this one at a local dealer https://horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=1202079 (hopefully the link works). Elite is a better brand I think. It is a bit older, but has everything i need. I spoke with the dealer on the phone so will see what he values my trailer as a trade-in. 

Pretty frustrating for sure. I'm trying to not be in a rush as there is no reason to rush. And I'm sure it will work out in the end - whether i keep mine for another year or end up buying. I just really, really want to be happy with what i purchase. 

I think either way I will pass on the 2010 Exiss. After doing some research I think I understand why there are so many for sale. And the Sport models have a bad rap and that is what this one is.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I think it depends on how much you think you'll use it.

We just bought a new trailer. I've been looking for awhile and figured we knew enough by now to know exactly what we wanted. We live fairly cheaply otherwise and this is our one big hobby and something we use every other week if not every week from May-October. We don't take vacations or travel other than for horse things (with the trailer) so we decided we might as well enjoy ourselves. Prices are pretty good right now from everything going on and I got a super deal on a 2 year old brand new trailer (had been sitting at the dealer for 2 years) which ended up costing us less than most used trailers with the features we wanted.

I've been feeling a little more you only live once recently and decided it was worth it. I really wanted the indoor bathroom as well given the current circumstances and knowing that if our campgrounds are opened facilities may be limited.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I think it depends on how much you think you'll use it.
> 
> We just bought a new trailer. I've been looking for awhile and figured we knew enough by now to know exactly what we wanted. We live fairly cheaply otherwise and this is our one big hobby and something we use every other week if not every week from May-October. We don't take vacations or travel other than for horse things (with the trailer) so we decided we might as well enjoy ourselves. Prices are pretty good right now from everything going on and I got a super deal on a 2 year old brand new trailer (had been sitting at the dealer for 2 years) which ended up costing us less than most used trailers with the features we wanted.
> 
> I've been feeling a little more you only live once recently and decided it was worth it. I really wanted the indoor bathroom as well given the current circumstances and knowing that if our campgrounds are opened facilities may be limited.


That is a beautiful trailer. I have seen the Lakota Trailers here and they are VERY expensive (I'm talking >$100k in most cases for a new one with a slide). 

Yah, the more I think about it, the more I might see if the Elite trailer might work out for me. I can't possibly afford much more than that, but it is a nice trailer with everything I want/need. Last summer I was using my trailer every week and nearly every other weekend for camping. This year is a bit different with all the events being cancelled, but I am still hoping to camp as often as I can. And I'd rather get a trailer that is a reputable brand, so if I do decide to sell I should get a good return. 

Oddly enough, I am not seeing very many good deals up here. Granted, I haven't shopped for LQ before, so not sure if I'd know a good deal if it hit me in the face. 

I figure if it is meant to be, it is meant to be. I sent the dealer pics of my trailer and will see what kind of trade-in I can get. 

The only thing is that my B/f is not into the horse stuff. But perhaps if I had a better trailer he'd be more willing to come with me. I definitely won't hinge my decision on that though..HAHA. 

I really, really like your trailer. I'm sure you will really enjoy it!!! And yes, indoor plumbing is a nice perk!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

cbar said:


> That is a beautiful trailer. I have seen the Lakota Trailers here and they are VERY expensive (I'm talking >$100k in most cases for a new one with a slide).
> 
> Yah, the more I think about it, the more I might see if the Elite trailer might work out for me. I can't possibly afford much more than that, but it is a nice trailer with everything I want/need. Last summer I was using my trailer every week and nearly every other weekend for camping. This year is a bit different with all the events being cancelled, but I am still hoping to camp as often as I can. And I'd rather get a trailer that is a reputable brand, so if I do decide to sell I should get a good return.
> 
> ...



This one doesn't have a slide but it has a side load and a full back tack which was really my selling point! It has a smaller LQ (9 ft shortwall) and it was at a dealership where they don't have anything else under 18 ft (massive huge LQ trailers that are nicer than my house) so I think they just ordered the wrong kind of trailer for the dealer. I looked at a lot of older trailers as well (including an 02 Elite they wanted $45,000 for!) but DH (who is a mechanic) is kind of tired of us getting things that need constant fixing (04 and 06 trucks) and really felt it was better to spend the little bit different for new with the full warranty. We lucked out because this trailer has a little bit of hail damage (dings on the roof) and some scrapes on the front so they had lowered the price to 40k! Most 10+ year old trailers here that are 8 ft wide are at least mid 30's so I couldn't pass it up! Doesn't hurt to look around a bit, ask some places their prices, get a better idea of what's a good price and what isn't. We looked for 2.5 years (we bought our first trailer in that time which I don't regret because it was a great start for us to learn what we wanted and what we didn't. We found that trailer when we were almost ordering a brand new 3 horse 7 ft trailer with a 6 ft shortwall which is totally not what we really needed but at the time we had no idea. We even ended up making a little profit on that trailer!). 

Forgot to mention definitely pass up the Exiss Sport. I have one friend with the higher end model Exiss and she really likes it but I've heard nothing good about the Sport model.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@QueenofFrance08, WOW did you ever get a good deal on your trailer!!! I need to get some good luck like that! 

Is this your first full LQ trailer?? Yah, I am trying to practice patience....same thing that I dealt with finding a saddle for my mare. I didn't really think it would take so long to find a fit, but here I am 3 years later and FINALLY have a saddle for her. I sure hope it doesn't take that long to find a good trailer! 

Thanks for the tip on the Exiss. I read enough reviews on them that I don't think I would be super thrilled with that choice. My friend was telling me her Father had an Exiss trailer that the aluminum floor completed rotted out. No idea on what model it was, or whether it was cleaned, etc. But stories like that give me nightmares. 

I did talk to the dealership today. I was a little disheartened when he said what he'd give me for trade in on my trailer. I need to sell it privately as trading it in for that value is not an option for me. 

Your trailer set up is so unique!! I was wondering about the ramp on the side - very cool. And the back full tack is a HUGE bonus! That is one thing I love about my current trailer is the large mid-tack. It is marvelous having that much space; and I naturally have no problem filling it. 

One thing I am not sure I like about the Elite is the mangers. I'm not a fan of mangers in trailers....I think I much prefer to allow my horses more room to put their heads down. I'm not in the habit of feeding my horses while we haul places. 

Ah well, guess I'll see what happens. I lowered my asking price a bit on my trailer - see if I get any bites.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@cbar yes it is our first full LQ trailer. I love the mangers, we had corner hay bags in our old trailers which always spilled out and then the horses couldn't get anything to eat on our drive. I think it'll make it easier too if we want to go on longer trips. The biggest thing I love is the storage under them! I have all of our electric fencing supplies, all of our buckets, our camping chairs, and feed containers under there right now and I still have plenty of room!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@QueenofFrance08 - Beautiful trailer!! Cool configuration.... I agree with everything you said about the mangers! I love them! I store so much in there and don't have to put stuff in the main LQ.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

lb27312 said:


> @QueenofFrance08 - Beautiful trailer!! Cool configuration.... I agree with everything you said about the mangers! I love them! I store so much in there and don't have to put stuff in the main LQ.


Our old trailer was a 4 horse weekender that was 7ft wide (no mangers, only the tiny back tack). It would take us at least 1/2 an hour to unpack all of our buckets/feed coolers/chairs/etc from the weekender part when we got somewhere. I had the bed piled high and no floor space left uncovered. We haven't been able to use the new trailer yet (other than a quick trip to the farrier) but I've already packed it and can't wait!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @cbar yes it is our first full LQ trailer. I love the mangers, we had corner hay bags in our old trailers which always spilled out and then the horses couldn't get anything to eat on our drive. I think it'll make it easier too if we want to go on longer trips. The biggest thing I love is the storage under them! I have all of our electric fencing supplies, all of our buckets, our camping chairs, and feed containers under there right now and I still have plenty of room!


That is one thing I thought would be cool is the extra storage under the managers. Believe me, I wouldn't pass up a good trailer that had mangers just b/c it had them. And I KNOW I would love the extra storage space for buckets and tarps and other misc items. What I do like about the Elite though is the first stall doesn't have a manger, so you still get the full width of the trailer to store panels, etc. The first stall is where I put my travel panels and pitch forks, so it is nice that the option is still there with this trailer. 

I'm so torn - I want the trailer so badly, but desperately need the money from my current one. I am kicking myself so badly for not accepting the first offer I got on my trailer. Live & learn right? Part of me is tempted to just buy it and try to sell mine, but I would be in dire straights if mine didn't sell right away. 

You will just absolutely LOVE camping in your new trailer - hopefully you will get to head out soon. I am going camping this weekend; was really hoping I would have had a LQ to try out for the 'test run', but it just wasn't meant to be I guess. 

What is the weight of that trailer BTW?


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@cbar You'll (unless Canada is different) be pretty hard pressed to find an 8 ft wide trailer without mangers, usually they're pretty special order. The only option there would be a stock/combo trailer which are fairly new to the market and hard to find used.... That would give you a midtack though but they get pretty long (maybe that's just a me problem, DH refused to have a 34 ft trailer, he almost made me get a 3 horse to reduce the length!).

My trailer is about 9,000 lbs empty (we're pretty sure it's lighter than the much smaller one we traded in that was 6 ft shorter because that one had a steel frame). GVWR is 15,000. We have a 3/4 ton diesel that's pulling it with ease.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

OK, so not much has changed with my trailer situation. 

I have some guy coming to look at my trailer this weekend - he was talking about putting a deposit down to hold the trailer, which I am OK with. 

I did find a 2004 Classic Gold Buckle series trailer for sale and she is asking $25k for it. Seems like it is in good shape and might be one to go take a peek at if mine sells. 

But, after almost taking out my back window with my current GN, I am really concerned with the height and nose design of any potential GN I might buy.

I drive a 3/4 ton Dodge with a short box. When I bought the truck, I didn't know i would be getting a GN, and to be honest, finding good/used diesel trucks here is not easy. I really like my truck and as a bonus it fits in my garage! So getting a different truck isn't an option right now.

BUT, with having a short box truck, there are some concerns when hauling a GN trailer. I learned the hard way that turning too tight can wreak havoc on the truck. I was lucky as my back window didn't smash, and my B/F is a body man, so we were able to pull the dent ourselves and all I really had to pay for was the paint job. 

I was thinking of having a headache rack installed in my truck - has anyone done this and found it makes a big difference? I was also thinking of looking for a GN with a more tapered nose, but I am already having such a hard time finding what I want that is in my price range, that getting picky on nose design might be a struggle. I was also reading up on ball extenders - anyone have one of those installed. 

Naturally, with anything involving hitches, the headache rack and ball extender are not cheap. So I don't really want to pay for this if they don't make any big difference.

Any advise or experiences anyone has to share?? I was reading that there should be 6" clearance from the truck rails to the bottom of the GN - I need to measure mine, but I've never had any problems with the trailer hitting the rails or the tailgate. 

Ugh, just seems the more i read the more I think going back to a bumper pull would be way less stressful!!!!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Depends on the design of the trailer. A lot of the newer ones are more tapered than the typical square nose. We have an offset hitch, it was less than $300. Totally worth it! Haven't had any issues getting close. (Our trucks are both short box as well)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Depending upon which bed you have a hitch extender might give you enough clearance or it might not.
I was looking at some of the new/newer Ram trucks...
5'7" bed, _yea no.._
6'4", _a bit better..._
8' _is for me the right fit..._
Personally, I use my truck bed for to many other projects to have a shortbed of any reduced size.

However, you might get away with a hitch extension as QueenofFrance mentioned.
As much as 10" of added clearance might just save your truck window and cab from destruction along with that tapered nose now seen on many trailers, but that cuts into living/storage space. :|
I found you a link to several adapters that might, might work for and help you to realize your dream and work with the tow vehicle restrictions you are faced with.
*https://www.etrailer.com/search/Gooseneck+Hitch+Extender*
I wish you good luck and safe rear windows. :wink:

Those "brain bars" things I see down here on some of the guys trucks...
They may protect but they also take up more space when installed you already not have...
I do notice those with the "brain bars" often have that hitch extension thing or a angled hitch on their livestock cattle trailers...have not seen it on horse trailers here..
Most here pulling those big horse trailers also are pulling with 1-ton dually or bigger rigs either with a full 8' bed or the low bed I know of as a wrecker body style...no clearance issues for tight turns then either.
:runninghorse2:..


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Depends on the design of the trailer. A lot of the newer ones are more tapered than the typical square nose. We have an offset hitch, it was less than $300. Totally worth it! Haven't had any issues getting close. (Our trucks are both short box as well)


I'll have to look into the off-set hitch. I was on a local hitch place's website, but prices here are SO much higher. I think the hitch extenders here are minimum $5-$600. I'm assuming there is no installation fee, but i will have to make some phone calls. This is all new to me...and so many things to consider when moving to a GN trailer. If I'd known which direction my horsey hobby would take me, I would have looked into a flatdeck 1 ton truck!! 

My current Logan Coach has a bit of a tapered nose, which I think has saved my bacon on more than one occasion. Most of the LQ I have looked at have a square nose though and that is why I think I might have a problem. 
@horselovinguy, I think my truck box is less than 6', so it definitely raises some concerns. I thought the headache rack installed would help protect the truck if I did happen to jack knife the trailer too tight, but the ones I was looking at were aluminum so not really heavy duty enough to really do much? I will also check out that website you linked to. 

Appreciate the response guys. Seems I get a handle on things and then find out there is so much more to learn!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I was trying to find a good picture of the parking lot at one of our rides. I would say over 75% of the people haul big LQ trailers with short box 3/4 and 1 tons. Some have offset hitches, some don't. They shouldn't need install I think they're pretty easy to just pop on with your existing set up. I'll get a picture of ours tonight, it just hooks onto the ball receiver on our trailer. The guy at the dealership put it on for us (no charge) but it took him 5 minutes so I'm sure we could have done it as well (we had planned on ordering one and doing it ourselves but he had them there for a decent price so we just bought it with the trailer). 

If you have a 3/4 ton I'm guessing you have the 6.5 ft bed, I'm pretty sure the 5 ft ones only come in half tons!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I was trying to find a good picture of the parking lot at one of our rides. I would say over 75% of the people haul big LQ trailers with short box 3/4 and 1 tons. Some have offset hitches, some don't. They shouldn't need install I think they're pretty easy to just pop on with your existing set up. I'll get a picture of ours tonight, it just hooks onto the ball receiver on our trailer. The guy at the dealership put it on for us (no charge) but it took him 5 minutes so I'm sure we could have done it as well (we had planned on ordering one and doing it ourselves but he had them there for a decent price so we just bought it with the trailer).
> 
> If you have a 3/4 ton I'm guessing you have the 6.5 ft bed, I'm pretty sure the 5 ft ones only come in half tons!


Yes, if you don't mind sending me a picture, that would be great!! I will measure the box of my truck, but if i recall it is shorter than my 1/2 ton truck (I can't fit as many square bales in the box of this truck). I remember measuring everything when I bought the truck as I wanted to make sure it fit in the garage. And I went from an extended cab 1/2 ton to a crew cab 3/4 ton and the truck fits snug as a bug in the garage. 

So much to consider, but hopefully the hitch extender will allay any fears I have. I am so paranoid when turning that trailer that I will smash up my truck.  Doing it once was enough, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ok here’s my pictures of our hitch extender. DH said we had to get one of this type which is more expensive vs the kind that just move the ball over because then the weight isn’t over the axles anymore.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Ok here’s my pictures of our hitch extender. DH said we had to get one of this type which is more expensive vs the kind that just move the ball over because then the weight isn’t over the axles anymore.


Thank you so much for the visual. I may pop into the hitch warehouse in town next time I'm there and chat with someone. Yah, I'd want to make sure the weight is still distributed properly on the truck. Getting one of those would likely be cheaper than a headache rack. 

Have you hauled your new trailer much?? I thought I heard that some endurance events in the US were given the green light? We have one here slotted for end of June but it is still up in the air if it will go ahead or not. I have not been very good at conditioning my horses this year.

I did measure my truck box and it is around 6'5. I thought it was shorter, but apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

So far we've only taken it to the farrier. It's going out on it's first day trip today when my friend and I are hopefully going to do a (or close to) mock LD at one of the semi local parks (usually the site of our July ride). Hopefully next weekend or the weekend after we can take it on its first camping trip since our campgrounds are opening June 1. 

So far our June and July rides here in MN are cancelled, June for the gathering size and July because the park is using the campground for overflow parking for day riders now. I'm trying to convince DH that we should go to the July ride in WI (over the 4th weekend). Since the Supreme Court in WI overturned their restrictions they're allowed to have any size gathering unless the county permits it or the campground wont allow it. Since their July ride is at a private camp I think they'll probably be able to go ahead. In MN they're too busy dealing with the riots right now to likely make any COVID restriction changes so hopefully they can clear that up soon.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@QueenofFrance08, how did your day trip go?? Hopefully all went smoothly!  

Well, good news - It sounds like my trailer has been sold. I had a young guy come take a look at it yesterday and he said he'd take it. He seems legit. I did tell him I would have the running lights going (the wires corroded and I found out just recently one side doesn't work). 

It sounds like he will be coming on the weekend to pick it up. 

So, now I know I will be scrambling to find a replacement. I'm a little nervous, as the idea of forking out $25k plus for a trailer makes me want to vomit, and now that i've read some comparisons and reviews I have become incredibly picky. Which someone can't really afford to be when they don't have much money. 

The brands I have read on that have good reviews are Elite, Classic, 4Star, Hart, Integrity to name a few. 

Of those, I have found a 2003 Elite for $30k (a little out of my price range), a 2004 Classic for $25k (but 5 hours away). Any LQ 4star has been out of budget. I also found a 2001 C&C which is close to my budget, but I wasn't able to find much on that brand. Apparently it no longer exists, but from the little I read, they were well-made and similar in value to 4star??

I have ruled out Exiss as heard too many bad reviews. 

I have seen a few Bison trailers come up that are in my budget. The reviews I read were super mixed - anyone have any experience (in particular with the Trail Hand model?) 

Any other brands that folks have had a bad experience with? 

I am going to try my best to practice patience, but I know that is not my strong suit. And I have been hauling out at least twice a week to ride, so I know I will want to replace my trailer ASAP. 

I also toyed with the idea of just getting a bumper pull for now and saving up money for another year for LQ, but to be honest, many of the BP trailers I have seen that have what i want are over $10k anyway. And I don't want to go through selling another trailer again so soon.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

According to the dealer we bought our last 3 trailers from (keep in mind it's been several years since we talked to him) there were 2 partners in 4-Star that had a disagreement so they split and the one that didn't keep 4-Star started C & C. The two brands of trailers were pretty much twins in his opinion. He was a 4-Star dealer switched to the C & C's when the 2 partners split and is now back to 4-Stars. He's always been very honest with us and he's also been in business for a long time so I don't think he'd make up that story. 

My 2 horse steel stock trailer is a Bison and has held up well but several friends who've had the aluminum LQ trailers have not been happy with their durability.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@cbar It went really well! It was so nice having all of the stuff there! The park we were at doesn't have the water turned on yet and I forgot to fill up a 5 gallon jug before we left but I remembered there's an outside spigot on the trailer and it was awesome! Fingers crossed this weekend I might get to take it for its first overnight trip! Our campgrounds are allowed to start opening today!!!

I've heard really good things about C&C. Not so much about the Bison LQ trailers. I think a lot of the cheaper ones are steel frame and aluminum skin as well which makes them incredibly heavy and not great for longevity. I've heard if you buy one of their better models (I think Ranger or Stampede) you may have better luck but the cheaper versions (Trail Hand and Trail Boss) are more of a get what you pay for thing. I love the Elites (for some reason it seems like that's the only trailer that doesn't look dated no matter its age!) but here they're insanely expensive even very used!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @cbar It went really well! It was so nice having all of the stuff there! The park we were at doesn't have the water turned on yet and I forgot to fill up a 5 gallon jug before we left but I remembered there's an outside spigot on the trailer and it was awesome! Fingers crossed this weekend I might get to take it for its first overnight trip! Our campgrounds are allowed to start opening today!!!
> 
> I've heard really good things about C&C.  Not so much about the Bison LQ trailers. I think a lot of the cheaper ones are steel frame and aluminum skin as well which makes them incredibly heavy and not great for longevity. I've heard if you buy one of their better models (I think Ranger or Stampede) you may have better luck but the cheaper versions (Trail Hand and Trail Boss) are more of a get what you pay for thing. I love the Elites (for some reason it seems like that's the only trailer that doesn't look dated no matter its age!) but here they're insanely expensive even very used!



I'm glad your day trip went so well - I bet you are just chomping at the bit to get out for a weekend getaway in your new trailer!! I hope it works out for you and you get to go. I think many of the campgrounds here open today, with the National parks opening on June 21.

Thanks @JCnGrace for the feedback. I think you might be right about C&C - I may have read something about that somewhere. Just hard to find really solid details. This one is $29k, but I am hoping he might have some wiggle room as it is a private sale. I'm more concerned with longevity and how well the trailer is built. 

Good to know on the Bison and kind of reflected some of the reviews I'd previously read. I am SO tempted to go see this Elite, but not sure the dealer has any room to move on pricing. My gut tells me that trailer is a good one. I'm also hoping that I can get something that has good re-sell, so really trying to stay away from trailers with known problems - not only for my own headaches, but also for resale. 

You can really tell which trailers people hold on to, as they don't come up used very often on the buy/sell pages.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Yet another update in this ever-evolving world! 

Guy said he would buy my trailer, but have not heard back from him when I asked to confirm when he'd like to come get it. Which might be for the best considering my b/f just got laid off work. There have been hardly any jobs since all this COVID craziness. I feel like an idiot b/c I should have asked him for a deposit, but figured since he mentioned picking it up within the week the deposit wasn't really necessary. Oh well......

Not sure this is the right time to fork out a bunch of extra money for a trailer anyway. I am disappointed as I really dislike my trailer and would be happy with something different. But it is a first world problem and nothing to get too upset about. 

Guess we will just see what the future has in store.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I am sorry for the failure of your sale. I have concluded, on the basis of multiple decades of selling used items, that whatever I have for sale is still for sale to anyone until someone puts cash in my hand. Once in a while someone expresses unhappiness about that policy, but in the end they abide by it.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, apparently this fellow is coming tonight to pay for and pick up the trailer. If he doesn't show I will sell it to someone else. I have had a lot of interest in my trailer, but now guess what? Nothing is appealing to me. 

I found a couple Sundowner trailers but after reading up on the construction of these trailers, I have decided I won't even go look. I think the newer ones are OK, but the ones manufactured during certain years are apparently pieces of garbage.

The C&C trailer sold. The Elite is out of my price range (for some reason they had it listed in US funds).

The only one left that is sort of intriguing is the 2004 Classic. I might be able to view it this weekend if all the stars align.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, I thought I would update this thread as we have had a few developments. 

I watched my trailer leave on Friday - I always feel kind of sad when I sell something and see them going down the driveway. It didn't last long though as I really didn't love that trailer. 

I ended up driving about 2.5 hours on Sunday to go look at the C&C Trailer. The 2004 Classic I was interested in was sold...and then I noticed the C&C was still up for sale, so I thought it was worth taking a peek at. 

I ended up buying it. It is a bit too much trailer for me - but it is a beautiful trailer and so well built and appears to be well taken care of. The price was a bit higher than I wanted to pay, but the guy came down a bit. 

Now I just need to figure out a time to go fetch it. It is a ramp load which is something I have never had, so I may need to do some training with the horses as none of them have been on a ramp load before. I may consider having the ramp removed, but we will see. 

Figured I might as well update the thread


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ours has a ramp (I think all side loads do) which we've never had before. So far they haven't had much if any issue. A few of the horses took a minute to think about it but everyone has hopped right in and gotten out without issue! 

So excited for you! You'll have to post pictures when you get it!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yay!!! Congrats, can't wait to see pictures! Glad it's worked out!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new to you trailer! I don't think you'll regret making the choice you did brand wise. Ditto everyone else concerning pictures.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Woohoo!! 
Congrats on selling one and buying another...








I agree, _pictures please._..you know we are wanting to "see"...
We want to ooh and aah...:biggrin:

Enjoy the new trailer, the freedom it gives and the comfort after a days ride it provides for aching bones.:smileynotebook:..........:winetime:

:cowboy:...


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

well, I pick it up on Wednesday. I have a picture of it that the seller took, but it isn't the greatest. 

It is a bit big - but apparently it is about 1 foot shorter than my old trailer; but 1 foot wider as it is an 8' and has mangers. And height is 7'6, so quite a bit taller than my old trailer. I can't wait to get it home so I can move all my junk into it!! 

I ended up having tea with the sellers - and naturally ended up talking horses. I was telling them about my fat mare and how I was going to try a grazing muzzle on her. So the guy goes and grabs one and gives it to me. 

Nicest people ever!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice rig!


----------

